# P&O Dover/Calais Good price



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just booked with P&O 29th July out and 14 August back for £50 return.

That is for an 8.5 Meter van and 3.3M high, the next best I could get was over £90 for the same

There are a few £25 sailings still to be had and some a good times (our return in 11:40 on a Sat.)

Might be worth have a look now as I doubt you will get any cheaper.


Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Bargain Richard.

Do you not use the Tesco Deals (Eurotunnel)?

TM


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I had though about the tunnel, But I like ferries and its a nice break for us after 6+ hours down to dover.


Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Fair Comment

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

P&O are usually the cheapest for "longer" motorhomes. £31.25 was the previous lowest fare I have found.

The crossings are not at silly o clock either.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried to book this morning but site was overloaded.
Must be the £20 each way e mail offer for cars.
Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got quote PO ferry out £37.50 return £43.75

Sea France similar times out £22.50 return £22.50


Gues which will be used

Dave p


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just booked SeaFrance on 2nd April (Good Friday) back on 13th April for 6m van. £36.20 with the MHF discount and including the £2 Marine conservation charge.

We normally use Eurotunnel with Tesco but will hold onto our existing tokens for a quick Bruges/Ghent trip later in the year when time is more important for a long weekend.

£36 ! bargain 

Griff


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep Sea France is cheap for shorter vans, I have just tried it and can get £36.20 return (With 10% MHF discount) for a 6.5 Meter van. Bargain

But if you put 8.5 meters in its over £80.

So it you have a big van P&O is a bargain and if you have a shorter van Sea France is a bargain at the moment.


Richard...


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

sounds like you got a good deal then Richard for £50.

Griff


----------



## B1ondini (Mar 19, 2007)

Some good deals at the moment - I've just booked with Sea France for Easter and Summer. They were £34 each (return Dover Calais) for my 6.5m motorhome.

I mean £34!! I spent more than that in the Indian take away last Sunday!!

I even got the deal cheaper than the MHF website discount due to being a 'Bon Voyage Privilège Passenger'


----------



## gad-about (Aug 21, 2009)

We use the Channel Tunnel - no extra charge for our 24' Geist Matterhorn – very simple and quick and if you use Tesco vouchers it can be a little as £30 return in August.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

P&O price calais Dover 7.2 m 3 m high 32.5 euros each way in pounds about £55 plus 21 euros per pet each way I have 3 dogs so now its 94.5 euros each way.
Going Euro Tunnel UK to France no charge for pets £66 so P&O to UK and tunnel back to France saving £12 plus all the advantages of the tunnel.
Why do P&O find it necessary to charge for pets from UK to France there is nothing to do and the pets stay in the vehicle.I have asked them for an explanation and pointed out they have lost my buisness at least on one leg of crossing.


----------



## OldAgeTravellers (May 1, 2005)

*P&O good price*

I just booked P&O for £25 for 7mt mid May, every other sailing seemed to be at that price. Sea France with MHF discount was £31.05 Norfolk £42.
I would have liked to try Tesco Vouchers, we have been collecting points since the scheme started but went on their site and they said we had no points! Have emailed them but they have not replied. We live in France so it is not often we can book out from the UK which is the only way the Tesco Vouchers will work but this year we are going over via Zebrugge to Rosyth 264 euros.
Regards,

Steve


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I booked thurs before late summer bank holiday mon ( aug) dover to calais 18.15pm 3mtr high x 5.5 mtr £ 25.00 returning 2 weeks later zeebrugge to hull 4 berth outside cabin on a sunday £ 177 total £ 205.00 good deal I thought.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi just booked sea france then spotted you can get MHF discount how do you get it is there a code i did not know about ? cheers.


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Stephenpug

You have a pm.

regards Simon.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

LozSiBen said:


> Hi Stephenpug
> 
> You have a pm.
> 
> ...


 Hi Simon whats a pm ? cheers Steve


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

used to be called tony blair {sorry}


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

*PM*

Hi

A PM is a private message...if you scroll to the top of this page and look in the center about 2 inches down you should see your private messages box flashing yellow.

Good luck, Simon.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I would also like to know how to get MHFdiscount code, although I have already made 2 bookings tonight using BVP10JAN for seafrance in May and July £17 each way for 6.4 metres.


----------

